# pheasant release question



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I was just wondering if all the sites on the pheasant release maps have had birds released this week or not. I saw a post from a fellow hunter in my area that says the dwr told him the wma by Minersville only had a few birds put out and it was three weeks ago. If anybody has any info for me on this it would be much appreciated?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I was told by a biologist that it would be switched up a bit due to hunters tailing the DWR release trucks that was utah county.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

JuddCT said:


> I was told by a biologist that it would be switched up a bit due to hunters tailing the DWR release trucks that was utah county.


Ya how is that even fun? Shooting birds that are only 20 feet from the truck? Hunters are getting more and more lazy


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Do waste your time I hunted the one by minersville yesterday and I did not jump a signal bird so do not think they stock it I did get 2 chuckar down there and three duck


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Chukar on the Minersvillie WIA? Or in the hills by the lake?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, Richard! Looks like fishing at Panguitch instead.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I have heard that some have been released very late in the evening, after shooting hours have ended. I imagine its just light enough for them to see where they are going at that point. Sounds like this should have been done with all of them, although I can see the logistical issues this would pose.


----------

